# Biscayne Feedback



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm looking for input on the new Biscayne. I've read most everything I can find online but most of it comes from either the marketing department or the Pro Staff. I would like to hear from actual owners (or the fishing buddy of the owner) and can share their opinion...the good, the bad, the ugly. 

What I've learned so far...
The boat went through a redesign in 2011/12 to address issues with the original. I've seen where HB acknowledges the reputation of being a "wet boat" and goes on to explain what they have done to mitigate the issues. It's probably an oversimplification to call it a short Marquesa although it does share some traits. They are both considered open water boats, both have a similar draft and both should be excellent beach side Tarpon boats. I can't speak to deadrise but image they're similar as well. I'm fairly familiar with the Marquesa and it's a very stable and comfortable boat. With the LOA being 16'4" and a narrower 70" beam, does it compare to the Marquesa? Like most everything, it's a compromise and I like the idea of having a smaller, lighter boat and intern needing less HP (if I can get away with it). I believe this boat was designed with/around the F70.

My home waters are the Tampa Bay area and I'm looking for the most versatile boat I can get. I only know of one guide running the Biscayne and that is concerning to me. I've also had another guide tell me "don't buy a 16 foot boat". I have zero experience with the Biscayne and would like to hear about it's stability, pole-ability, comfort, etc.

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Are you going to be guiding? With the LOA 16'4"x70" know it is really a 1+1 boat. You can fish 3 total, but it WILL be crowded. From what I have gathered, the Biscayne is a great skiff that is nimble on the pole while more capable in nastier conditions. It does carry its deadrise all the way to the stern. Maybe 11 degrees?? Floats in 7"-7.5". You could always call Will Benson in The lower keys. He ran a Biscayne for 2 years before moving to the Beavertail Elite.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I got a quote from HB for a new one in Summer 2012 when I found a deal on my Super Skiff and quit looking.

At that time HB had Jose Wejebe pimp'n the Biscayne. There was one video with Jose doing a demo in sporty conditions that I thought was very informative. Not the one with Todd Fuller riding on a blue bird day catching redfish on plastic., It was a video from this day.

http://www.spanishflytv.com/article/hells-bay-boatworks-biscayne-flats-fishing-skiff-review/

What's puzzling to me is that HB specs show the Biscayne rated for 60-80 HP, but all the ones I've seen have 90's on them. Including the one Andy Mill bought new and sold this past summer.

I think the Blue Moon Expeditions guys are running Biscaynes with 90's. Call them.

http://www.bluemoonexpeditions.com/charters/


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I know Derek Rust switched from a Marquesa to a Biscayne. Would be a good person to talk with about the differences between the two.

I have also gotten the advice don't get a 16 ft boat because you give up a lot of size / fishability, don't gain significant draft advantage, don't gain a lot of weight (middle two feet of the boat might only be 30lbs of materials).

All that being said, I still find myself v curious to get on one for a lot of the same reasons. Smaller boat, easier to handle w one person, but can tackle some shittier weather, easier to pole etc.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. This will be strictly for personal use so I'm not concerned about carrying the people or the gear needed for guiding. As for weight vs the Marquesa, it's a difference of a 100 lbs. according HB's website. Sounds like a good excuse to book a charter and get a good feel for it.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

@westsidefly- I can give you a few notes (I own one)- I personally love having a 16ft. boat- So much easier to pole, tow, store, and put gas in- while at the same time, the Biscayne rides like a bigger boat than it is. I might feel different if I was a guide, but for my personal use, it's pretty ideal.

1.) While people think of the Biscayne as a "Mini Marquesa," they are two completely different boats- the Biscayne has a very different running surface, a finer entry, different spray rails and pad- it has a very soft and dry ride (Maybe softer and drier than its bigger sibling) The relatively short waterline makes proper trim a must in a a big chop, but once you get it dialed in, it gets up on top and goes. Handles like a sports car- fun to drive.

2.) The foredeck is relatively big, and the cockpit relatively small. Not roomy, but plenty of storage. Two guys is optimal. Can fish three, but it's tight.

3.) Easy to pole- tracks well, skinner than I expected as well- I'm often surprised at the water I find myself in. I've never measured, but I'd guess 8" ish depending on your load. It's a light boat, so it's weight and trim sensitive- You want a guy on the bow if you're poling from the stern (Solo, I pole from the bow, which works surprisingly well). A VERY quiet boat as well.

4.) The F70 is a good match for it- propped right, it will see 38-40 with a light load, and a decent hole shot. A lot of the tournament guys like the Suzuki 90 on it, which will buy you almost 10 MPH but cost you a couple inches of draft. If there was a sub-300b. 90hp out there, it would be a perfect match, but for now, the 70 does great.

All in all, for the wide variety of conditions I fish, it's my ideal package- can handle the rough stuff, and still get me pretty skinny. And it fits in my garage (I got a removable tongue on the trailer) PM me if you have any specific questions I can answer.


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

I wonder if Yamaha will anounce a new 90 at the Miami show, been rumblings of one for an age now.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

schwaggen01 said:


> @westsidefly- I can give you a few notes (I own one)- I personally love having a 16ft. boat- So much easier to pole, tow, store, and put gas in- while at the same time, the Biscayne rides like a bigger boat than it is. I might feel different if I was a guide, but for my personal use, it's pretty ideal.
> 
> 1.) While people think of the Biscayne as a "Mini Marquesa," they are two completely different boats- the Biscayne has a very different running surface, a finer entry, different spray rails and pad- it has a very soft and dry ride (Maybe softer and drier than its bigger sibling) The relatively short waterline makes proper trim a must in a a big chop, but once you get it dialed in, it gets up on top and goes. Handles like a sports car- fun to drive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, excellent review. I'll PM you later with some additional questions.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I rode and fished one with an F70 on a nasty day. It poled very well. Much shallower than I expected. It is still a 16 foot boat so its a 2 person skiff. Was with another person so it was balanced. 

When we headed for the ramp the rain and wind picked up. Put the hammer down, got it riding flat with a little tab and it ate some chop. Cant tell you how dry it was cause it was flooding.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No person may operate a monohull boat of less than 20 feet in length while exceeding the maximum weight, persons, or horsepower capacity as displayed on the manufacturer's capacity plate


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

brew1891 said:


> I rode and fished one with an F70 on a nasty day. It poled very well. Much shallower than I expected. It is still a 16 foot boat so its a 2 person skiff. Was with another person so it was balanced.
> 
> When we headed for the ramp the rain and wind picked up. Put the hammer down, got it riding flat with a little tab and it ate some chop. Cant tell you how dry it was cause it was flooding.


Thanks for the feedback. I would like to hear more about the "flooding" part. Was it because of some heavy rain? Was bilge pump inop?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

"Flooding" is my NW Florida way of saying it was raining hard. Sorry for the confusion. No flooding in the boat. Shoulda said "I couldn't tell you if the ride was dry because it was raining really hard on the ride back in."

--JB


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not a professional? I would call it the most versatile for the Tampa Bay Area. I spend a lot of time on one in the summer off the beaches and it performs well. If I had to have one boat that would be my choice.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

brew1891 said:


> "Flooding" is my NW Florida way of saying it was raining hard. Sorry for the confusion. No flooding in the boat. Shoulda said "I couldn't tell you if the ride was dry because it was raining really hard on the ride back in."
> 
> --JB


Gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

bw510 said:


> Why not a professional? I would call it the most versatile for the Tampa Bay Area. I spend a lot of time on one in the summer off the beaches and it performs well. If I had to have one boat that would be my choice.


I've considered a Pro and I know some guys run them in the area. It's a great boat, my only concern would be beach side or nasty chop in the bay. I'm looking at the Biscayne for the deadrise and a bit more freeboard.


----------

